# Pellet stove 25-PDVC low fuel feed setting for mild weather!! Do you do this?



## Don2222 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello

I have a friend with a 7 year old Englander 25-PDVC with no ignitor.

He normally sets the 3 buttons at the bottom to 6 - 9 - 1 during the winter to keep the house warm and toasty.

Now during the sholder season, he changes the 6 down to 1. This makes the flame really low but it still runs fine and he can keep the house at 70 Deg F and 1 bag of pellets will last 1.5 days!!

This works great and saves alot on wood pellets!

Has anyone else tried this?

P.S. By professionally cleaning the blowers and the stove, he has put Zero money into it for 7 years!!  That goes to show how long these stoves last if taken care of properly!!

See control panel diagram pic below!
Click to enlarge!


----------



## smoke show (Mar 26, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a friend with a 7 year old Englander 25-PDVC with no ignitor.


 
It must be a lil older than 7 if it's not equipped with an ignitor.
just sayin.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 26, 2012)

smoke show said:


> It must be a lil older than 7 if it's not equipped with an ignitor.
> just sayin.



I agree. An 05 would have an ignitor.


----------



## Lorne41 (Mar 26, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a friend with a 7 year old Englander 25-PDVC with no ignitor.
> 
> ...


 
 Hi Don,
   I have the same stove but  newer. I run mine at the factory settings of 6-4-1 and usually keep the feed rate at 2 and the blower at 2 also and adjust the lower LFA between 3 and 5 depending on how much heat I need. I can also adjust the main feed and blowers settings up to 3 and 3 or 4 and 4 but haven't found it necessary, even in the sub zero weather. It's in the 30's and 40 up here in Maine right now so I'm running mine 24 hours a day right now and can stretch a bag 1.5 to 2 days  depending on how I adjust the LFA.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 26, 2012)

I wouldn't really touch the LFF or LBA , unless it was burning bad and needed more or less air and/or fuel.

If you want less heat? Then turn the heat level down..


----------



## Lorne41 (Mar 26, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I wouldn't really touch the LFF or LBA , unless it was burning bad and needed more or less air and/or fuel.
> 
> If you want less heat? Then turn the heat level down..


 
I find that by adjusting the LFF  and LBA  I can get the best performance out of my 25-PDVC. Each brand of pellet burns differently and that's the way I get the most heat out of my stove. That's why ESW  built the fine adjustments into the stove via the control panel. Everyone has their own system for best performance.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 26, 2012)

Lorne41 said:


> I find that by adjusting the LFF  and LBA  I can get the best performance out of my 25-PDVC. Each brand of pellet burns differently and that's the way I get the most heat out of my stove. That's why ESW  built the fine adjustments into the stove via the control panel. Everyone has their own system for best performance.


Thats what I meant by burning bad. Each pellet brand may need a tweak....

Altgough ESW really doesn't want owners messing with the bottom 3. If they did. They would have described there function in the owners manual. Instead of saying they are preset from the factory and dont need adjustment. 

So I agree with you, but I wouldn't mess with them for heat output (as Don described). To get a certain brand to burn better? O.K.. But thats a small adjustment of one or maybe both LFF and LBA... The stove has 9 heat settings. To go from LFF 6 to LFF 1 is a lot and on a stove that old, it only affects the bottom 2 settings. Only on newer models do the bottom 3 affect all settings.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 26, 2012)

Lorne41 said:


> Hi Don,
> I have the same stove but newer. I run mine at the factory settings of 6-4-1 and usually keep the feed rate at 2 and the blower at 2 also and adjust the lower LFA between 3 and 5 depending on how much heat I need. I can also adjust the main feed and blowers settings up to 3 and 3 or 4 and 4 but haven't found it necessary, even in the sub zero weather. It's in the 30's and 40 up here in Maine right now so I'm running mine 24 hours a day right now and can stretch a bag 1.5 to 2 days depending on how I adjust the LFA.


 
Which button do you mean LFF? - The 1st button on the left - Low Fuel Feed or the 2nd button from the left - LBA Low Burn Air?


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 26, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Thats what I meant by burning bad. Each pellet brand may need a tweak....
> 
> Altgough ESW really doesn't want owners messing with the bottom 3. If they did. They would have described there function in the owners manual. Instead of saying they are preset from the factory and dont need adjustment.
> 
> So I agree with you, but I wouldn't mess with them for heat output (as Don described). To get a certain brand to burn better? O.K.. But thats a small adjustment of one or maybe both LFF and LBA... The stove has 9 heat settings. To go from LFF 6 to LFF 1 is a lot and on a stove that old, it only affects the bottom 2 settings. Only on newer models do the bottom 3 affect all settings.


 
Hi Dexter

When my neighbor first got his 25-PDVC his wife had all the windows open even on low heat settings. So he called ESW tech support and had him adjust the 3 buttons to 4 - 6 - 1. That worked really good for him so he can turn the heat down so his wife keeps the windows closed. Then if he needs heat he turns the heat settings up.


----------



## imacman (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey Don, whatever works is OK in my book, although his cold weather setting of 9 for the LBA is a little extreme.  I think something like 7 should be enough air.  When you start raising the LBA too high, you're really just sending the hot air through the stove too fast and up the exhaust pipe......too much heat is lost.....IMO.


----------



## chrisasst (Mar 26, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a friend with a 7 year old Englander 25-PDVC with no ignitor.
> 
> ...


 

What are the top 2 buttons set at?


----------



## h2ochild (Mar 27, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Thats what I meant by burning bad. Each pellet brand may need a tweak....
> 
> Altgough ESW really doesn't want owners messing with the bottom 3. If they did. They would have described there function in the owners manual. Instead of saying they are preset from the factory and dont need adjustment.
> 
> So I agree with you, but I wouldn't mess with them for heat output (as Don described). To get a certain brand to burn better? O.K.. But thats a small adjustment of one or maybe both LFF and LBA... The stove has 9 heat settings. To go from LFF 6 to LFF 1 is a lot and on a stove that old, it only affects the bottom 2 settings. Only on newer models do the bottom 3 affect all settings.


My stoves Mfg Dts 9 & 10 of 2010, set in D mode. LFF and LBA only adjust on Heat Range (the upper button) 2 or lower..Dexter do you know what date of Mfg that changed to adjustable above 2?


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 27, 2012)

h2ochild said:


> My stoves Mfg Dts 9 & 10 of 2010, set in D mode. LFF and LBA only adjust on Heat Range (the upper button) 2 or lower..Dexter do you know what date of Mfg that changed to adjustable above 2?



Hopefully Mike Holton will know. Or possibly imacman. There was a thread not to long ago. 
If you run a search, you may find it. Not at home right now (on my phone), otherwise I would find the link. 

IIRC if your stove is a 2010 model. Then All heat settings will be affected. I dont know what yr it started. But 2010 should be included. Send Mike a PM or call Englander. Otherwise, I will search when I get home this evening.


----------



## h2ochild (Mar 27, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Hopefully Mike Holton will know. Or possibly imacman. There was a thread not to long ago.
> If you run a search, you may find it. Not at home right now (on my phone), otherwise I would find the link.
> 
> IIRC if your stove is a 2010 model. Then All heat settings will be affected. I dont know what yr it started. But 2010 should be included. Send Mike a PM or call Englander. Otherwise, I will search when I get home this evening.


Thanks! sent PM so as to not be a high jacker...


----------



## smoke show (Mar 27, 2012)

h2ochild said:


> Thanks! sent PM so as to not be a high jacker...


 We like killing a good thread!


----------



## imacman (Mar 27, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> IIRC if your stove is a 2010 model. Then All heat settings will be affected.


 
I think that is correct, but if you call Mike at Englander and provide him with the control board revision #, he can tell you for sure.


----------



## MCPO (Mar 28, 2012)

I think you also have to consider not every stove has an identical installation and operates under identical conditions. This would  indicate each stove has to be monitored from the beginning to determine exactly what adjustments (if any) should be made to the basic factory settings.
 The control panel on the Englander stoves are outright complicated to a new user (mainly the bottom 3 secret mystery pads). The book says almost nothing about them.  It should contain much more in formation regarding the control since the market for the stove itself is aimed at do it your self folks who supposedly tend to be gear heads.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 28, 2012)

imacman said:


> Hey Don, whatever works is OK in my book, although his cold weather setting of 9 for the LBA is a little extreme. I think something like 7 should be enough air. When you start raising the LBA too high, you're really just sending the hot air through the stove too fast and up the exhaust pipe......too much heat is lost.....IMO.


 
Thanks Imacman for your expert knowledge.

Mike Holton said the factory settings for this stove is 5 - 9 - 1 Program d

Actually if it only effects heat settings 1 or 2 then 9 is not really that high.

I thought 9 was hi also. So I am trying 6 - 6 - 1 and it seems to be working well !

I ran it on heat and fan settings 1 - 1 last night with 6 - 6 - 1 and it ran great!


See my thread
*Englander 25-PDV Room Heat Output*
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/englander-25-pdv-room-heat-output.85360/


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 28, 2012)

imacman said:


> I think that is correct, but if you call Mike at Englander and provide him with the control board revision #, he can tell you for sure.


 
cant call "me" this time of year, im not in the office, can e mail (see my "homework" addy in sig box) or PM now you CAN call my tech support line and get one of my technicians all of which i have complete confidence in, but this time of year im "playin with fire" in one of the labs or burning stoves in my "trailer' at the south plant http://a.yfrog.com/img875/5403/lgpfr.jpg


----------



## smoke show (Mar 28, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> "playin with fire" in one of the labs or burning stoves in my "trailer' at the south plant http://a.yfrog.com/img875/5403/lgpfr.jpg


 
Is that hearth protection code compliant? 

Dexters gonna be mad I beat him to it.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 28, 2012)

smoke show said:


> View attachment 64316
> 
> 
> Is that hearth protection code compliant?



How in the... Where in the world did you get that pic?? A slew (yes, thats a numerical term for me) of EP's in a row! !


----------



## smoke show (Mar 28, 2012)

Its the link in Mike's post. If your asking me?


----------



## Lorne41 (Mar 28, 2012)

Whoooeeee! Looks_* warm*_ in that testing room !


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 28, 2012)

Now if he would just post that pic of the new beer can stove...


----------



## Lorne41 (Mar 28, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Now if he would just post that pic of the new beer can stove...


 

 Ohhh Yeah, and we all  swear to not tell anyone....


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 28, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Now if he would just post that pic of the new beer can stove...





Lorne41 said:


> Ohhh Yeah, and we all  swear to not tell anyone....




We promise not to tell...  Pinky Promise LOL


----------



## Lorne41 (Mar 28, 2012)

I think I've found a " leaked " pic of Mike's new stove !


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 28, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> cant call "me" this time of year, im not in the office, can e mail (see my "homework" addy in sig box) or PM now you CAN call my tech support line and get one of my technicians all of which i have complete confidence in, but this time of year im "playin with fire" in one of the labs or burning stoves in my "trailer' at the south plant http://a.yfrog.com/img875/5403/lgpfr.jpg


 
Here is my trailer of Harmans and Quadrafires. Sure beats a little campfire during a cookout!


----------

